# My first finished project for 2011 - Avengers Lotus Elan



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Gunze-Sangyo kit with a few upgrades to match Ms. Peel's car:



















Full writeup is available here. All comments/criticisms are welcome!


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Great Elan!!! Are you aware there is a resin kit for the '68 4 door Plymouth? Can you say ADAM-12? R&R Resin Craft at: http://www.resinrealm.net/Star/RRGalleries/RR_All.html 

The police accessories needed on Ebay from MichiganCopCrusier. And ready to print decal art is free from me!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Very Nice! I love the wood like detail on the dash. 

Nice little car.
Chris


----------

